# RN to Paramedic



## jjones (Feb 23, 2014)

I have been an RN for almost 15 years in North Florida and would eventually love to become a flight nurse--  I think I need my paramedic license to do this.  I took the EMT-B course abt 20 years ago and let my license lap, so I was wondering if anyone had any idea how I should even begin. Could I challenge the EMT-B test so I could get into a paramedic program??  Anyone know?

I don't think they're any rn-medic bridge programs in my area..  

Thanks!


----------



## NJEMT95 (Feb 23, 2014)

According to the FL Dept. of Health:

"As a physician, dentist or RN, how do I become certified?

A Florida licensed physician, dentist, or nurse may apply for certification as a paramedic and subsequently challenge the paramedic exam, provided he/she holds a Florida EMT certificate which is current and in good standing.  You are required to submit a copy of your current Florida license or registration."

http://www.floridahealth.gov/licensing-and-regulation/emt-paramedics/help-center/index.html


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Take an EMT course and then challenge the exam, as provided above. I don't know if there's an easy path from FL Paramedic to challenge NREMT Paramedic certification, but there's probably a way to do it without going through the entire course from scratch.


----------



## topemttraining (Feb 25, 2014)

The 2013 Florida Statutes: 401.27
A certificate which has been inactive for more than 6 years automatically expires and may not be reinstated. Seems you will have to pass the required emergency medical technician curriculum,  successfully complete an advanced cardiac life support course,  pass the examination for certification as a paramedic, and meet other certification requirements specified by rule of the department.
Best, you should contact Florida Department of Health.


----------



## hogwiley (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm amazed there are states where an RN can challenge the exam with no actual paramedic training and no internship. Can RNs challenge the exam to be respiratory therapists as well? 

What if an RN has never worked in the ER, or even in a hospital, would they be ready to go as Paramedics simply because they are Basics and passed the Paramedic exam? I say this because I had an RN in my Paramedic class who FAILED the class. This person was almost certainly a substandard RN(with no ER experience), but they were in fact an RN, and if I understand it right in some states that alone would allow them to challenge the Paramedic exam and be a licensed Paramedic.


----------

